# Chaps for weed eating?



## leehljp (Apr 14, 2020)

Every time I use the weed eater, I get so much grass all over my shoes and jeans that LOML makes me take them off as soon as I walk in the house. (and not for reasons you may assume). I hate to use the weed eater for this reason. I decided to look up chaps on Amazon but they are too heavy and cost too much $75 - $100+ range and are made for chain saw crews. I don't need anything that tough and that expensive to do some weed eating around the edge of the fences, trees, shrubs and driveway.

Do any of you know where I can get some easy on and off "chaps" and a greatly reduced price for when running the weed eater? It sure would be nice to be able to take them off easily instead of having to take my pants off at the door! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I don't want to pay a hundred dollars for chain saw type of protection.

You guys always come up with good ideas, so I thought I would put it out to you.


----------



## mark james (Apr 14, 2020)

Shoot Hank, I'd go to the local Goodwill Store and buy some used jeans and weed wack the yard _every day!  _


----------



## mmayo (Apr 14, 2020)

I have over an acre of land and my dear, older neighbor has 2.5.  My legs and torso get plenty of pings from the decomposed granite soil. All leave marks.   I’m close to buying Kevlar chaps.  Buy some Lee, I’ll do the same.  My local store called Kern Machinery has a pair for under $100.  PLEASE use a full face shield and dust mask, I do.  We removed our face masks for this photo helping our neighbor.

His and her weed eaters.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 14, 2020)

Look for “canvas chaps” for lower cost options. 
https://windwalkeroutdoors.com/dans-hunting-gear-high-n-dry-chaps-w-zipper/


----------



## Curly (Apr 14, 2020)

Real men go barefooted and in shorts. The jeans and boots stay clean.


----------



## Dale Allen (Apr 14, 2020)

Plastic grocery bags with the ends cut off and rubber bands!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Apr 14, 2020)

See if you can find a cheap pair of overalls.


----------



## KLJ (Apr 14, 2020)

Try some snake leggings some are around 15 dollar.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 14, 2020)

You guys are great! Plastic bags here are too small short; could use garbage bag but I hate rubber bands; could use Velcro.

I found some anti-snake bite leggings on eBay for $14.08 but deliverable from HK. Takes too long.

The Windwalker chaps at $37.95 look good but I like the anti-snake bite size. You guys have really helped me with some options. Thanks!

It just dawned on me that I have a pair of coveralls somewhere; cut the legs off and see how I can attach them. Thanks,

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## mnerland (Apr 14, 2020)

All good recommendations! Wish I would have had them a few years ago. I weed-eated an entire path to a small creek behind my house in Georgia. It was all poison ivy and I was in shorts.  Once I cleaned the "cole slaw" of poison ivy from my legs.....there wasn't enough calomine lotion in Atlanta to ease my pain!


----------



## SteveG (Apr 14, 2020)

Hank, you just need to hire a 'Chap' to do the weed-wacking for you...Problem Solved.


----------



## KLJ (Apr 15, 2020)

You could just wear the coveralls and dedicate them to weed eating. Blow the excess off with blower or knock it off with broom. Hang in garage till next time. This works fine unless putting on a little dirty clothes would bother you.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 15, 2020)

KLJ said:


> You could just wear the coveralls and dedicate them to weed eating. Blow the excess off with blower or knock it off with broom. Hang in garage till next time. This works fine unless putting on a little dirty clothes would bother you.



Often I am cutting grass that is new and very green and at times with dew on it even at 10 am (while it is still cool compared to afternoon) and the grass "sticks" to the clothes. I am more open to the kind (probably "gaiters") that goes on and comes off by velcro and I think that is the way I will go. My air compressor is very convenient to access (airing up tires) but blowing the green/dew grass off doesn't do well enough for LOML, at least it hasn't in the past. Leggings of one type will allow me to take them off and leave them with the weed eater.

*ATTENTION old men:* I'm 73 and just last week, LOML and I were talking about a friend who was 83, and I participated in officiating at his funeral last summer. While he died from cancer, his last 8 months was complicated by a fall and breaking a hip because he was trying to put his pants on while standing. I have found that I almost tripped numerous times while standing on one leg at a time trying to put my pants on in the morning. I am having to re-train myself to putting pants on from a sitting position. If I don't, I am going to end up with a broken hip from a fall somewhere down the road. For that reason, I need to stay away from full pants type or coveralls. The NBA type of quick tear off pants might work, but I thought they might be too heavy/hot for weed eating.

*BACK to leg protection: *I have found that no matter which kind I get, I need to be sitting when putting them on. I have settled on some zip/velcro for ease of putting on and off The easier the better. I did find some called "Leg Gaiters" on Amazon, even while sitting. Here is what I have decided on for now: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082VPQ9RC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mortalis (Apr 15, 2020)

How about some over the calf boots like these


			Robot Check
		


From Amazon, under $25

Or lookup waders. I saw some very reasonably priced.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 15, 2020)

Yea I have an old pair of jeans and tennis shoes just for weedeating. Lol


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 15, 2020)

Since you are in Tunica I know there's an outdoors/sporting goods retailer fairly near by that sells the snake leggings or snake chaps.   Or just get you some knee hi rubber boots and tuck your jeans down in them.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 17, 2020)

Check out these...they are called half chaps and cover your legs from knee to tops of shoes.  They are used by English riders who don't wear the tall riding boots to protect your calf from being pinched in the stirrup leathers on an English saddle



			https://www.statelinetack.com/item/saxon-equileather-adult-half-chaps/E004786/


----------



## mick (Apr 18, 2020)

You'll still get grass on your pants but look up a pair of leather spats for your shoes. I wore them for years pouring hot metal. They snap on around your ankle and keep splashing metal from going down your boots. [emoji3062]
Addy least your shoes will stay clean. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## randyrls (Apr 18, 2020)

Tyvek paint suit & booties.  Cut the legs off and attach clamps to top and belt.   Kind of like waders.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 19, 2020)

What's wrong with a large feeder bag and a string...?

Put the bag in front of your legs, fold one end at the waist hight making sure the bottom of the bag cover your shoes/boots, use the string to hold the bag in place and Bob is your uncle...!

Cheap and easy.

Cheers

Cheers
George


----------



## wm460 (Apr 19, 2020)

Curly said:


> Real men go barefooted and in shorts. The jeans and boots stay clean.



Thats how I do my lawn.


----------

